# Aggressive Aussie



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

A few weeks ago I posted about some aggressive issues I was having with My Australian Shepherd .Anyway her behavior has escalated now. For those that didnt read the post you can find it here
http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/29668-aggressive-issue-aussie.html

Today we went over to my friends house now mind you she is no longer on her "turf" so she is in an area where she has not been before .Normally a dog will remain nuetral or even nervous but her behavior is just plain aggressive.

Alright I filmed this with a digital camera while my friend was holding Roxy .
Yes Roxy likes my dad,and 2 other people I know and thats it. She wont make friends with anyone else no matter who they are.

Now watching this short video I dont see a nervous dog I see an aggressive dog that will bite if she got loose so yea hopefully someone can share some insight on this .Oh she was throughly checked by the vet no problems anywhere 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOWFggQnxew


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

Things I have noticed about your aussie dog...


1. The person who is holding the leash is holding it too tight. 

2. The dog is standing and sitting way ahead from the person who holds the leash.

3. I'm not sure if you are allowing him to act anything because you want us to see the whole thing without you or anyone interupt his behavior.


Now..

I have a question for you.

1. What kind of collar is he wearing? It looks like he's wearing a flat collar?

2. Do you let your dog walk ahead of you on your walk?

3. Have you tried the instantly 180 degree turn?

4. What kind of correction have you tried on him?


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes I purposely didnt correct her behavior because I wanted to show everyone how agitated she becomes to where she rears up on her hind legs and almost chokes herself .If you notice in the beginning the people that she is barking and lunging at arent even close to her or me to be any type of threat .
They are just there . She lunges at them because they exist

Then someone passes right by us and she lunges at them too.


We werent walking we were just standing still and observing her behavior

Yes she wears a flat nylon collar
I use a standard 6 ft nylon lead
Yes Ive tried that instant 180 turn and she will walk with me but turn around and continue to lunge.She hasent mastered the heel command yet 

For correction Ive given her the sit command and she will sit for a sec then get up again and continue to lunge .Ive told her no with the same results

Indoors she is fully focused on me but as soon as we step outside she is only interested in lunging at whatever people she sees.

Some people have tried to make friends with her when she is in that state and the closer they came ,the more forceful she became so it's not anything she is doing because she wants to be friends with them or for attention.

Otherwise she is the perfect dog she is fully housebroken,doesnt chew anything but her own toys,gets more than enough mental and physical excercise. She just hates people I guess .
I'm thinking maybe a harness will work for her so she wont hurt her neck when she gets in that state also for safety so she cant slip out of her collar either.


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I watched the video, and I don't necessarily see aggression. She's excited, and moving toward whatever or whoever is far away. Her bark doesn't sound growly at all. (Try watching the video with the sound off, and just watch her body language -- it's energized, but not vicious, in my opinion). 

Reading the old thread, I'm wondering (1) if you had her thyroid tested and what the results were, and (2) if you talked to the vet about whether she might be coming into season. (Have you ever heard of PMS? Dogs get it too, especially the first time they go into season.)

I am also wondering what type of corrections you have tried (the last question that FrenchRing asked). Does your dog, in other situations, know how to sit and watch you? Do you ask her to sit when she starts lunging away from you? Have you considered teaching her to "bark" on command? (Then you can teach her to "shush" on command too.)

Here's a link about that last option for training:

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/woofshush

My final question is about how much exercise your dog is getting. Aussies really like to work... is she getting opportunities?


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes her thyroid was fine she was throughly checked out and everything is normal .As far as heat cycle goes she hasent gone into her first heat cycle yet .
She is not yet spayed either 

At home she can do the sit and stay command without any problems .Indoors she is fully focused on me. She can speak on command too 


I have another dog that she plays with which is a Labarador mix and they play all the time .She gets a walk early in the morning before it gets too hot here and a walk in the evenings and then plenty of mini walks during the day.

For mental stimulation we practice obedience and trick training she is way too young for agility but when shes old enough that is something we will def do


Thank you for taking the time to watch the video and giving me opinions about it. Energized eh? Now she comes from working stock her father was a stock dog so her herding instinct is very strong .She still tries to herd me and my other dog .Maybe she needs more excercise than I am giving her .I'm just afraid to really run her because she is still a puppy and I dont want any problems with her joint development .

I'm relieved to hear that it's not an aggression problem but maybe one that can be overcome with just more excercise and maybe a diff job to do.

I do notice that even when we walk she still sprints like a pony and I'm having such a hard time teaching her the heel command because she just wants to RUN.


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I would try just finding a fenced area where you can let her run for short periods of time. Make sure you have some *really* yummy treats stashed so she will come when you call her!


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

I see a dog that doesn't know WHAT to do. Why don't you try getting her to sit and focus on you? Eventually she won't be concerned about the others. She just looks like a dog with no direction so she's basically focused on everything else, yet can't get to it because she's being held by a leash. She doesn't look aggressive to me - just unsure.


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

gingersmom said:


> I would try just finding a fenced area where you can let her run for short periods of time. Make sure you have some *really* yummy treats stashed so she will come when you call her!



She has a fenced in area where she can run in and she does run around until she tires herself out 
This is how she is after running 
I need a better camera so that I can catch her when she is running around










Well she very food motivated so I can try to get her to mind me more with the treats outside . And having her focus more on me when we are out on the lead sounds promising 


Thank you gingersmom and kelliope for helping me see her behavior in a different perpesctive .I was just seeing the "aggression" and not seeing that it could be something altogether different.Thats why it always helps to sorta step back and see things from a different angle .

I will keep you updated on how she does thanks again


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Doesn't look like aggression to me either. It looks like she is excited and barrier frustrated (the leash is keeping her from getting to what she wants, so her frustration is coming out in the barking and lunging).

One thing I have found helpful is to teach the dog that by being quiet and keeping a loose leash they can get closer to what they want. I did this with lloyd by starting with a toy. Set the toy out and put the dog on a leash. Walk towards the toy and as soon as the dog starts to pull, turn and walk away, after several feet, turn towards the toy again, again as soon as the dog starts to pull, turn around. If the dog isn't pulling, tell them "good" and keep walking towards the toy. Once the dog has learned this in the back yard, go to a different area and start all over again. Then try it with something other than the toy (like use your other dog, tie him to the fence and put him in a down stay or something). Or a person, if you have a friend that is willing to help you. I can walk Lloyd right up to a squirrel without him pulling and lunging now because he knows that walking with a loose leash is what works to get him closer. I've been working on this with Allie too and she is improving a lot as well.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Of course you should seek the help of a certified professional, like Sophia Yin, to see if these techniques are appropriate for your dog. 





Not sure why the video isn't working. Just type in Sophia Yin on youtube, it's the first one on top.


----------



## countrylink50 (Jun 24, 2013)

War said:


> A few weeks ago I posted about some aggressive issues I was having with My Australian Shepherd .Anyway her behavior has escalated now. For those that didnt read the post you can find it here
> http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/29668-aggressive-issue-aussie.html
> 
> Today we went over to my friends house now mind you she is no longer on her "turf" so she is in an area where she has not been before .Normally a dog will remain nuetral or even nervous but her behavior is just plain aggressive.
> ...


Hi this sounds like my aussie, and I have done all the right things, but she goes absolutely feral and no matter what she will not stop the aggressive behaviour have you found an answer I need help


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I would make your own thread, this one is four years old...


----------

